# wer hilft mir beim tragen? x13



## armin (4 Juli 2010)




----------



## RuhrpottNobby (4 Juli 2010)

*Sorry ......... ich darf nicht so schwer heben ......... trotzdem* rofl3











​


----------



## Geldsammler (4 Juli 2010)

Die könnte ich alleine nicht tragen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Juli 2010)

*Ich nicht  Ich steh auf kleine Quakies  :thx:*


----------



## neman64 (4 Juli 2010)

Sorry ich kann zur Zeit auch nicht schwer tragen


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Juli 2010)

Ich würde ihr schon helfen!


----------



## Hein666 (5 Juli 2010)

Ist schon Komisch, auf die Schöneberger fahrt ihr alle ab, die hat mindestens
genau so große Talente!

Ich helfe ihr gerne tragen......:thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Juli 2010)

Hein666 schrieb:


> Ist schon Komisch, auf die Schöneberger fahrt ihr alle ab, die hat mindestens
> genau so große Talente!



Babsi hat zwar sehr große Argumente aber so riesig wie hier sind die glaub ich auch nicht.

Aber so ein Shooting würde ich gerne mal mit der Schöneberger sehen! :thumbup:


----------

